# EPS/C50 from a Tarmac



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone come from(or own both) a Tarmac to a sloping C50 or EPS?

I personally find the tarmac a great handling bike. Only thing preventing me from moving to the SL3 is my dream to own a Colnago.

I will never be in a position to demo my size (48s) due to where I live. So, I'd really like any impressions one can give. Obviously they are great bikes....not looking for that. A comparison on handling to a Tarmac (or even an older Trek geometry) would be great.

I ride mainly in Vermont with lots of hills. I LOVE climbing which is another reason why I love the Tarmac.

Cheers!


----------



## JLane (Jan 27, 2002)

*Colnago Handling*

I've not ridden a Tarmac so can't compare to that directly, but here's my short discourse on how a Colnago handles.

In the past I've worked in a high end shop and currently lead a group of 25 what I would describe as hardcore riders. Based on my personal experience and observing others test ride and making their choices I can state that the guy who takes a 10 minute test ride doesn't buy the Colnago.

"Dull", "Sluggish", "Lazy", "Not Exciting", are terms I've heard these guys describe a Colnago's handling.

Riders who have the opportunity to spend 1, 2 or 3+ hours on a Colnago come back with smiles on their faces. "Telepathic", "Stable", "It knows the way Home", "Confidence at Speed" are what they say.

Do you see where I'm going with this? If you wish for a super sensitive quick steering bicycle look elsewhere. If you want a bicycle that will make you look like a hero on your group ride 3+ hours in, the Colnago is your bike. When you're toast, hanging on to the wheels in front of you - or leading the group up the long climb putting them in the pain closet, the Colnago will allow you to concentrate completely on that endeavor - and not concern yourself with keeping a nervous handling bike going where you want it.

Stated in a completely different fashion, which lady would you envision yourself happily married to: The Party Girl or the Loyal Partner? 

The best part is the Colnago is the Loyal Partner with the Party Girl paint job.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

Agree whole heartedly with the above. Here is my 'old' Tarmac with a stack of upgrades, including Edge fork:









I then upgraded to an EP:









First impressions, i.e. first few moments pedalling, to short rides after it was built up dialling her in, I was bitterly disappointed. Bike just felt slow, unresponsive, not 'fast' at all. I liked how it felt 'solid', but missed the monocoque feel of the Tarmac, and other monocoques and semi monocoques like the Parlee Z4. It rode like a classic steel bike, which is not bad, but expected a 'crit' feel bike. But after riding her a bit more especially on longer distance, various terrains, the Colnago is definitely the bike I'd choose. It is in one word, stable. Climbing, descending; low, super high speed, you just have confidence in it, regardless of conditions. It may not be 'fast' like a SL3, but you're going to be confident in the bike's handling, even in crits - so you will put the bike in places where you'd probably won't on the Tarmac. That being said, if you were solely racing hot dog crits, then I'd get the SL3 - it will accelerate out of a corner more quickly, albeit entering at speed, you may be sweating a bit haha.

The Colnago, when well built up will also give you a bit more looks and respect out there on the roads. Oh, and make sure you get mans geometry ;-D.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

I can't get my legs over the man's geometry!!!! I'd have the seatpost sitting on the frame of a 52. I need the top tube length for my torso. If they made a 50CM non-sloping in the EPS I might be all over it, but I'd need a 130stem

I see your point. I'm no racer at all. No plans to race. I ride for pure suffering value and I will admit the Tarmac loses its manners after 4-5hrs in the saddle.

Thanks....not enough to shy me away from the EPS...just need to get the PROO or PR82 somehow


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

varian72 said:


> I can't get my legs over the man's geometry!!!! I'd have the seatpost sitting on the frame of a 52. I need the top tube length for my torso. If they made a 50CM non-sloping in the EPS I might be all over it, but I'd need a 130stem
> 
> I see your point. I'm no racer at all. No plans to race. I ride for pure suffering value and I will admit the Tarmac loses its manners after 4-5hrs in the saddle.
> 
> Thanks....not enough to shy me away from the EPS...just need to get the PROO or PR82 somehow


Krakken at Pista Palace can get you both the PROO and the PR82 on an EPS.

He can also get it made for you in a 50 cm if you want to go that route. It just takes money.


----------



## rhyslewisdavies (Jan 10, 2009)

i had a c50 - loved it to bits but crashed it in a sprint in a race - insurance paid up so i thought id try an extreme power, worst mistake i ever made, absolute rubbish, slow, dull, uninspiring so wanted a super stiff bike and bought an SL2 the other day, best decision ive ever made, half the price of an extreme power and twice as stiff, accelerates like a rocket which is what i wanted. will ride a specialized for years now i think, a much better bike than the extreme power and i would even choose it over a C50 without hesitatio although the C50 was a great frame. 




varian72 said:


> Anyone come from(or own both) a Tarmac to a sloping C50 or EPS?
> 
> I personally find the tarmac a great handling bike. Only thing preventing me from moving to the SL3 is my dream to own a Colnago.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

rhyslewisdavies said:


> i had a c50 - loved it to bits but crashed it in a sprint in a race - insurance paid up so i thought id try an extreme power, worst mistake i ever made, absolute rubbish, slow, dull, uninspiring so wanted a super stiff bike and bought an SL2 the other day, best decision ive ever made, half the price of an extreme power and twice as stiff, accelerates like a rocket which is what i wanted. will ride a specialized for years now i think, a much better bike than the extreme power and i would even choose it over a C50 without hesitatio although the C50 was a great frame.


Ummm, seriously?
You think your C50 was stiffer than the EP? Did you have it set up exactly the same way? Same cranks, wheels, bar/stem?
And honestly, you are the first person I have ever heard, ever, refer to the frame as being anything but super stiff.


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

EPS, for sure.


----------



## JeremyP (Apr 30, 2006)

If you like the SL2, then you should ride the CX-1. Both are different bikes.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

PR99 for the win? Kind like the white now. Still would rather have a Darth Vader bike.


----------

